# Boilie-Rezepte?!



## ThrillaDaChilla (19. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute#h !


Wollte, da mein Freund jetz das Abi geschafft hat und jeden morgen Zeit hat um anfüttern zu gehen, fragen, ob ihr vieleicht ein gutes Rezept habt um Bolies selber zu machen da ich noch Schüler bin und mir die teuren Bolies nicht leisten kann...
Das ganze sollte nicht allzu teuer von den Materialkosten sein aber vor allem sollte es eines sein: FÄNGIG!!  
Wollte so ca. 5-7 kg machen....


----------



## Boilieroller (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Boilie-Rezepte?!*

Da gabs ma vor kurzer Zeit nen Thread von mit Welchen Mix benutzt ihr? oder so
Is net lange her ansonsten Suchfunktion

Ich haben von Ger...... (ich will keinen Namen nennen) ein Geheimrezept bekommen, was ich aber nicht weiter erzählen werde, da es dann nicht mehr geheim ist, es wird selten gefischt, da mit ihm und seiner Gruppe erfunden, also erziehlt man noch große Erfolge, solange es nicht so bekannt ist

In dem Thread sind aber auch Rezepte

MfG BoilieRoller


----------



## fischer88 (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Boilie-Rezepte?!*

würde capfen peletz nehmen oder forelli ist sehr fängig.Aber sage dir voher das riecht ganz schöööönn dolle, also beim kochen nicht das du ärger zu hause kriegst *gg* also ich darf das nicht mehr machen...aber die fische kennen das halt.habe damit nur gute erfahrungen gemacht...simon


----------



## BigBaitrunner (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Boilie-Rezepte?!*

Hallo

Hier ist ein Rezept für ein kilo Boilie(sehr fängig an einem Tag 2 zwanziger gefangen.)

500 g Weizenkornmehl
250 g Maisgrieß
150g Kartoffelpürre (von Aldi)
100 Geschmacksträger wie Hanfmehl oder Forelli Tagger so irgentwas.

Pro Kilo 10 Eier, dazu etwa 15 mililiter Speiseöl und ne Hand voll Weizenkleie.Dann vom Teig kugeln MAchen und 1- 2 Minute im Kochentem Wasser kochen.
Fertig.


lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## muddyliz (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Boilie-Rezepte?!*

Hier hast du die Qual der Wahl: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/boilie.htm
Gruß muddyliz


----------

